# Quarantine Bacon



## bacon_crazy510 (Mar 27, 2020)

Even though I work for an "essential business", I've had a bad cold for the last 2 weeks, and have been sent home to recover. I guess the optics of someone coughing and hacking is suspicious, so here I sit, watching Netflix and going stir crazy.

Our supermarkets are either completely looted, or have a "social distancing" policy that allows a limited number of folks in at any one time, so there are lines. My wife waited for 45 minutes in line the other day, so she did some strategic shopping, loading up on things so we can limit her need to go to the store. So she took the time to reorganize our chest freezer to make room for our doomsday supplies. 

During this organization she pulled up some pork belly that I put to rest a while back. So what the hell ... time to make some bacon.

I am trying Morton's Tender Quick this time .... I have 2 pieces that both weighed in at 1-1/2 pounds each. So I rubbed them both down with 1-1/2 tablespoons of TQ, and 2 tablespoons of brown sugar. Into some sous vide bags, and I poured in some maple extract, and threw in a bunch of fresh thyme sprigs. Into the fridge for a week.  I'm planning on smoking them next Sunday.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 27, 2020)

Here we are on the waiting list. 

Warren


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 5, 2020)

I took the bacon out of the vacuum bags yesterday ... I rinsed them well, and then soaked them in an ice water bath for an hour. Then I dried them well and put  them in the fridge overnight to form the pellicle.

I got up at 0:dark30 this morning and started a tube of pellets  with a blowtorch .... once I had a nice flow of smoke I put the bellies into my Weber with the smoke tube. Smoked for 6 hours, I like the color and smell of the bacon.  I'll let it rest in the fridge for a few days, then I'll dig in.

Stay safe folks!


----------



## 39Buick (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks fabulous! I am going to try some bacon when things get back to normal!  Get well and keep smoking!


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks 

 39Buick
 ... I'm feeling better and back at work ... I wish I could stay home though ...  I feel awfully vulnerable in my job. I deal with a lot of people, a lot of invoices and a lot of cash. I handle literally every invoice we write every day (500+) and every piece of money that comes in to my store, that are all handled by other people first .... it creeps me out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks great now the slice shots. What did you use for your smoke wood of chips or pellets?

Warren


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 6, 2020)

I used pellets 

 HalfSmoked
 ... I don't know what kind, as they were in my scrap bag where I throw all the small amounts I have left. It has really darkened since yesterday ... I'll probably slice some up tomorrow .... I'll post pics when I do.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

May be a good mix of pellets and you don't know how to copy it.    

Warren


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 6, 2020)

It's ok 

 HalfSmoked
 ... I don't mind. This was kind of a "shoot from the hip" project. I'm trying to make freezer space so I can make a gang of sausage again. All that mattered was the thin smoke smelled good .... my wife is looking forward to getting the fridge space back!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 6, 2020)

Tell her problem if she will buy you your own it would be great. However I go through the same thing here. A lot of times I will use the one in our camper.

Warren


----------

